# Darr: Fantasie Über Das Lied ‘Der Abschied Von Den Bergen’



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

I recorded this in my home in Brooklyn on Monday, 4/20. I believe mine is the first recording of this piece.
I hope you enjoy!




If so, please consider purchasing the album which has this piece and many others on it, directly from my website:
Shop – Liz Hogg

Thanks for listening.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Delightful. Very pleasant piece. Thanks, Liz.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Liz. Wow. 

I just previewed the ten songs on your vinyl album Liz Hogg by Liz Hogg. Your personal tape creations using every piece of gear you own. 

I will be buying this album as soon the pandemic lifts and the post office gets back to normal. Hope your supply is good. Save me one! Save me two!!

"A totally non-derivative classic! Trout Mask Replica meets Philosophy of the World." -- KKrunch


----------



## Liz Hogg (Jan 5, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> Liz. Wow.
> 
> I just previewed the ten songs on your vinyl album Liz Hogg by Liz Hogg. Your personal tape creations using every piece of gear you own.
> 
> ...


Thanks, glad you like it.

Sure, I will save you two LPs


----------

